# What Is The Best Lighting?



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

I am going to be setting up a planted tank in the future. I wanted to know what types of lighting are best to use in general for most plants.

I would be interested in using 6500k halides. Are halides acceptable? The tank is more than likely going to be a standard 180 gallon, so what wattage would be used here?

Thanks.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

halides get pretty hot. i would get some kinda of t5 fixture


----------

